# Frage eines Anfängers zum springen...



## DiaryOfDreams (28. Januar 2008)

Hi.
Ich habe zwar nicht vor mit meinem zukünftigen Bike in nächster Zeit richtig üble Sprünge zu probieren, aber ich habe trotzdem mal 'ne blöde Anfängerfrage...
Zur Zeit habe ich noch ein billiges Trekkingrad - mit dem schaffe ich es gerade mal so das Vorderrad auf Höhe des Bordsteins zu ziehen wenn ich fahre...wie schaffen es da andere mit ihren Bikes zu hüpfen als wären das Hüpfbälle?  
Nun gut, kann mir denken das die Bikes wesentlich leichter sind, aber kann das alles sein?
Ich meine wenn ich hier lese das Leute durch den Wald bügeln und wenn was im Weg liegt da wohl einfach mal drüber hüpfen...keine Ahnung wie sowas geht.
Und wie ist das mit dem Hinterrad?
Ich meine okay, das Vorderrad kann ich ja hochziehen - habe ja den Lenker - aber wie bekommt man einen Hinterreifen in die Luft?

Danke, ein DoD der das wirklich nicht checkt.


----------



## Pilatus (28. Januar 2008)

Such mal nach Bunnyhop. So nennt sich das. Bin grad zu faul zum erklären, sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiaryOfDreams (28. Januar 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Such mal nach Bunnyhop. So nennt sich das. Bin grad zu faul zum erklären, sorry.



Alles klar, Danke, werde ich mal schauen.


----------



## sunboy (28. Januar 2008)

Aber mit nem Trekkingrad würde ich trotzdem kein Downhill fahren. Auch mit Bunnyhop.


----------



## kettenknecht (28. Januar 2008)

guck mal auf youtube bunny hop gibts nen paar nette vids zu, ansonsten hilft nur die alte beschissenen und leider sehr frustrierende formel: üben bis der knochen knackst...


----------



## decolocsta (28. Januar 2008)

Geh bei deinem Trekkinrad mal in die knie, richtig tief und streck deine beine ruckartig aus und mach einen kleinen hüpfer, du wirst sehen das dass Fahrrad dir folgen wird und auch mithüpft.

Das wäre nur um das Grundverständniss aufzubauen 

Verinnerliche dir das oben geschriebene....nun gehen wir einen Schritt weiter, du reisst erst den Lenker hoch, so wie wenn du auf den Bordstein fahren möchtest und leitest in dem Moment wenn dein Vorderrad in der Luft ist einen Sprung mit dem Hinterrad ein.

So in etwa läuft der Hase 

Hier das volle Programm an Hüpfbällen 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=m_Pya31CkCo&feature=related


----------



## nikolauzi (29. Januar 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Geh bei deinem Trekkinrad mal in die knie, richtig tief ...



Aua, und das mit einem Treckingrahmen, da stößt man sich ja schon beim Runtergehen die Kl.ten


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (29. Januar 2008)

nikolauzi schrieb:


> Aua, und das mit einem Treckingrahmen, da stößt man sich ja schon beim Runtergehen die Kl.ten



Das Rad ist auch schon auf der Abschussliste - in 2-3 Wochen wird ein MTB bestellt.


----------



## decolocsta (29. Januar 2008)

wasn?


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (29. Januar 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> wasn?



Steht noch nicht zu 100% fest - werde gleich nochmal mit'm Kumpel online suchen. Es wird jedenfalls ein Hardtail fÃ¼r 600-700â¬, also nichts wildes - gemessen mit dem was hier sonst gefahren wird, aber fÃ¼r meine VerhÃ¤ltnisse eben ausreichend - und aufbessern kann man immer noch.


----------



## ratsch (31. Januar 2008)

aaaalso, am anfang natürlich den sattel so tief wie möglich, damit keine schlimmen unfälle passieren 

dann gehts los: du stehst aufm bike mit federnden beinen, wie es decolocsta beschrieben hat, und ziehst den lenker ruckartig (aber trotzdem mit gefühl  ) hoch. 
dabei mit den händen versuchen den lenker "nach vorne zu drehen" (klingt unmöglich, ist aber ne große hilfe)
gleichzeitig mit den beinen wie beschrieben hochspringen.
am besten ist es, wenn du pedale mit ordentlichen pins oder sonstwie gutem profil hast: du kannst dann die pedale mit den füßen etwas nach vorne drehen, weil du dann mehr grip hast und dir das bike dann eher nach oben folgt
ACHTUNG: knie am ende des "bein-federwegs" nicht ganz durchdrücken, da die beine bei der landung ja auch abfedern müssen

ich hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (31. Januar 2008)

Um das Hinterrad ohne Klickpedale anzuheben musst du eine feste Verbindung zwischen Füßen und Pedalen herstellen. Kurbeln waagerecht stellen und den hinteren Fuß mit der Fußspitze etwas nach unten drehen. Jetzt drückst du den vorderen Fuß nach vorne und den hinteren nach hinten (ist eigentlich eine Verspannung des ganzen Körpers, auch gegen den Lenker). Damit hast du dich in den Pedalen verkeilt und kannst das Rad beim Anziehen der Beine anheben.
Zuerst das einzelne Anheben der Räder üben, z.B. an einem (abgesenkten) Bordstein.


----------



## erexx (24. Februar 2008)

Hallo
Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch grad
mir hat man das dann so gelernt:
Zuerst ziehst du einfach ein paar mal dein Vorderrad möglichst hoch in die Luft!!!
Dann machst du das gleich mit dem Hinterrad. Das geht am besten wenn du langsam fährst, aufstehst und dich leicht über den Lenker lehnst, dann springst du kurz. Das machst so lange bist du auch das einigermaßen hoch hinbekommst.
Dann einfach alles zusammen (klingt schwerer als es ist!!!)!!
So hab ich es innerhalb von einer halben Stunde prinzipiell hinbekommen!!!!

MfG Andi


----------



## Cpace (24. Februar 2008)

berkel schrieb:


> Um das Hinterrad ohne Klickpedale anzuheben musst du eine feste Verbindung zwischen Füßen und Pedalen herstellen. Kurbeln waagerecht stellen und den hinteren Fuß mit der Fußspitze etwas nach unten drehen. Jetzt drückst du den vorderen Fuß nach vorne und den hinteren nach hinten (ist eigentlich eine Verspannung des ganzen Körpers, auch gegen den Lenker). Damit hast du dich in den Pedalen verkeilt und kannst das Rad beim Anziehen der Beine anheben.
> Zuerst das einzelne Anheben der Räder üben, z.B. an einem (abgesenkten) Bordstein.



Hm, nie darüber nach gedacht, hab ehrlich keine Ahnung, wie ich das ohne Klickies mache. Aber ich glaube, dass man den Ar$ch eher hochbekommt, wenn man den Lenker, wie oben beschrieben, nach vorne drückt.


----------



## ratsch (24. Februar 2008)

mit nur nach vorne drücken klappts bei mir nur wenig aber mit beidem gehts richtig geil, so 40cm denk ich mal


----------



## erexx (24. Februar 2008)

Habe auch noch eine frage
HAb gerade das mit dem nach vorne drücken geübt!!!
Da kam ich gerade mal so auf die Idee meine Gabel zu out locken und dann beim ersten Versuch bin ich etwas unsanft und unfreiwillig über den Lenker abgestiegen!!
War das Zufall oder hängt das wirklich mit der Gabel zusammen???

MfG Andi


----------



## kletteraffe (24. Februar 2008)

Weder noch! Ich glaub das hängt mit Dir zusammen 

Zu viel gedrückt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erexx (26. Februar 2008)

Diese Möglichkeit ist natürlich völlig ausgeschlossen!!!!!!!!!
Mache näHmlich grundsätzlich keine Fehler!!!!!!!!!!!! 

MfG Andi


----------



## sunboy (26. Februar 2008)

Wenn du die Gabel zu machst, wirst du die auf jeden Fall sehr bald wegschmeißen können, die geht schrott


----------



## Deleted 76843 (26. Februar 2008)

Hm weiss ja nett..aber bei mir geht das mit ner weicheren Gabel besser. Warum machst du sie zu? Durch die Ausfederbewegung der Gabel bekommste noch ein bissel schwung mit!


----------



## erexx (28. Februar 2008)

Wieso ist die gabel dann schrott
die ist eh plattformgedämpft!!!!


----------



## terrible (29. Februar 2008)

mit gewicht hat des nix zu tun,mein erstes bmx hat gute 16kg gewogen und da gingen bunny hops.am besten langsam anrollen,vorne hochziehen und am obersten punkt vom vorderrad die beine zum oberkörper ziehen


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (15. April 2008)

Also ich denke ohne jemanden der mir das mal zeigt, bzw. sich anguckt wie blöd ich mich dabei anstelle wird das nichts werden.  
Mir ist auch absolut nicht klar, was immer alle haben mit "einfach hüpfen" - ich meine rein physikalisch betrachtet: egal wo drauf ich stehe, wenn ich mich schnell nach oben bewege wirkt auf das Objekt unter mir keine Kraft - wieso sollte es mir dann folgen - ausgenommen natürlich das vorher eine negative Kraft auf das Objekt gewirkt hat...aber der Faktor dürfte hier niemals für die beschriebenen Höhen reichen behaupte ich mal - also muss man doch irgendwie nachhelfen - na ich kapier' es jedenfalls nicht und egal was ich anstelle, das einzige was ich in die Luft bringe ist mein Vorderrad, was ja keine Leistung ist...


----------



## MeiersKättche (16. April 2008)

Tachchen!

Das Vorderrad anheben kannst du ja schon. Versuch jetzt mal, durch Gewichtsverlagerung nach vorne, nen kleinen Hüpfer und ruckartiges Drehen am Lenker (als würdest du beim Mopped vom Gas gehen) das Hinterrad etwas hochzubekommen. Wenn das auch klappt nimm die Mitte und beide Räder heben gleichzeitig ab. Am Anfang sind es vielleicht nur 5cm, es wird aber schnell mehr. Klappt auch ohne das Einklemmen der Pedale und hat den Vorteil, daß das Hinterrad nicht versetzen kann.
Bei größeren Hindernissen muß allerdings ein richtiger Bunnyhop her, den ich allerdings ab 20 kmh etwas gefährlich finde.
Mit der oben beschriebenen Technik kann man auch bei 50kmh noch völlig sicher nen Bordstein hochhüpfen. Klappt sogar mit meinem 20 kg Hollandrad (hört sich nur etwas hart an).
Vielleicht hilfts ja
MeiersKättche


----------



## Cuberius (16. April 2008)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> Also ich denke ohne jemanden der mir das mal zeigt, bzw. sich anguckt wie blöd ich mich dabei anstelle wird das nichts werden.
> Mir ist auch absolut nicht klar, was immer alle haben mit "einfach hüpfen" - ich meine rein physikalisch betrachtet: egal wo drauf ich stehe, wenn ich mich schnell nach oben bewege wirkt auf das Objekt unter mir keine Kraft - wieso sollte es mir dann folgen - ausgenommen natürlich das vorher eine negative Kraft auf das Objekt gewirkt hat...aber der Faktor dürfte hier niemals für die beschriebenen Höhen reichen behaupte ich mal - also muss man doch irgendwie nachhelfen - na ich kapier' es jedenfalls nicht und egal was ich anstelle, das einzige was ich in die Luft bringe ist mein Vorderrad, was ja keine Leistung ist...



Da widerspreche ich einfach mal, da das Objekt unter dir (dein Bike) ja mit dir "verbunden" ist. Am Lenker und den Pedalen. Mit Clickies hast du ja auch eine "feste" Verbindung. Bewegst du jetzt schnell nach oben, ziehst du "das Objekt" praktisch in dieselbe Richtung.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (16. April 2008)

Cuberius schrieb:


> Da widerspreche ich einfach mal, da das Objekt unter dir (dein Bike) ja mit dir "verbunden" ist. Am Lenker und den Pedalen. Mit Clickies hast du ja auch eine "feste" Verbindung. Bewegst du jetzt schnell nach oben, ziehst du "das Objekt" praktisch in dieselbe Richtung.



Hätte vielleicht erwähnen sollen das ich Pedale ohne Clickies habe... Klar, vorne halte ich den Lenker, deswegen habe ich da ja auch kein Problem das Vorderrad in die Luft zu befördern.
Na mal schauen, vielleicht probiere ich es nachher nochmal....mal schauen wie meine Laune nachher ist.


----------



## Cuberius (16. April 2008)

Einfach üben, üben, üben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiaryOfDreams (16. April 2008)

Strange - ich habe fast das Gefühl das es vorhin ein paarmal wenigstens ein paar wenige cm hoch geklappt hat...kann es leider nicht belegen...muss mir da mal was überlegen.
Hatte erst 'ne Pappschachtel dabei, aber wie lange die bei den ersten Fehlversuchen überlebt hat dürfte klar sein.
Dann habe ich 'nen dickeren Ast dahin gelegt - bei dem müsste ich nur mit Kreide markieren wo der genau liegt - wenn das nach dem Sprung noch der Fall ist weiß ich Bescheid. *gg*


----------



## GRISLY 78 (17. April 2008)

leg dir 2 plastersteine auf den boden,und ein dünnen ast drüber ! und wenn er runter fällt "nochmal " ! so hab ich es früher mit meinem bmx gemacht !


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (17. April 2008)

GRISLY 78 schrieb:


> leg dir 2 plastersteine auf den boden,und ein dünnen ast drüber ! und wenn er runter fällt "nochmal " ! so hab ich es früher mit meinem bmx gemacht !



Die Idee ist gut - werde ich mal machen. Danke - Erfolgserlebnisse (sofern vorhanden) kommen dann später oder die Tage.


----------



## confusing (18. April 2008)

ich hab n ähnliches problem, bei mir klappen bislang nur schweinehopps die bordsteinkante rauf, ich hab irgendwie ne innere blockade den lenker hoch genug zu ziehen, VR und HR unabhängig voneinander anheben kann ich schon, so komm ich die bordsteinkanten auch im schritttempo hoch


----------



## Benno_cool (24. Mai 2011)

Hi danke ich fahre n Downhill Freeride Bike abr hab trotzdem nie so richtig n Bunnyhop zu machen ich habe einfach die tipps vom Trekkingrad-bunnyhop Beherzigt und schon kann ich jumpen wie n meinser


----------



## Stefan4444 (25. Mai 2011)

Dein Downhill Freeride Bike ist das MC Kenzie Sportline? 


Beim Bunnyhop sollte man noch möglichst rutschfeste Schuhe anziehen und beim Üben vielleicht ein paar Zeitungen in die Socken stecken, als Schienbeinschoner, falls man keine Schoner hat. Meine Schienbeine können da noch Geschichten von erzählen. 

Wenn man den Bunnyhop dann kann, ist die nächste Phase Klickies oder "Spurtriemen" zu kaufen, um sich dann in den nächsten Jahren wieder den BH zu versauen 

PS: Da hast du aber einen echten Uraltbeitrag rausgesucht oO


----------



## nadgrajin (25. Mai 2011)

Stefan4444 schrieb:


> Dein Downhill Freeride Bike ist das MC Kenzie Sportline?



Danke der Morgen ist gerettet...


----------



## Benno_cool (25. Mai 2011)

Tja ich weiss is net wirklich dafür geeginet habe damit aber chon viel gemacht und ausser tausende schrammen und sowas in der art noch nie was passier


----------



## Wurzlhüpfer (25. Mai 2011)

Holt euch Clickpedale, damit kann man es nur schaffen 

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benn9411 (25. Mai 2011)

ich habe keine klickpedale und schaffs auch so, und das mit dem mckenzie ? nicht dein ernst oder ? die teile fallen schon beim ansehen auseinander, von einem angenehmen fahrgefühl kann hier nicht die rede sein.


----------



## Pum4d4ce (25. Mai 2011)

Wenn das n Downhill bike ist, was hab ig dann ?


----------



## Benno_cool (25. Mai 2011)

Ihr seid doch alle nur Hater ist doch meine sache ob ich mit nem Cube Dirtbike oder nem MC Kenzie fahre und ausserdem ist meins mit versärkter fedrung,rahmen,pedalen und daher auch für DH geeignet.Und alle sagen um Fr und DH zu fahren brauch man n Dirtbike ich kann aus erster Hand bestätigen das das net so is


----------



## Benno_cool (25. Mai 2011)

UNd meins ist richtig Gut nicht so wie die normalen MC Kenzie
Ihr habt es doch auch nicht gerne wenn ich zu euch kommen wÃ¼rde und sagen das euer Bike so kacke ist das es schon beim ansehen auseinader fÃ¤llt ich kenn e sogar einen der  ist 14 und fÃ¤hrt ein von toys r us und der ist damit schonma n 9meter drop gejumpt ja also sind nicht eben allle fahrrÃ¤der schroott die nicht Ã¼ber 1.0000000000â¬ kosten


----------



## Benno_cool (25. Mai 2011)

ihr asst auch nie jemanden hren spaß


----------



## Pum4d4ce (25. Mai 2011)

Klar, n 14 Jähriger auf nem Baumarkt Rädel nen 9 Meter Drop 
es wird ja immer schöner 

Und sag jetzt blos nicht es hatte ne verstärkte Schutzbleche und ne Klingel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benno_cool (25. Mai 2011)

ne klingel hatt er aber die ist danach abgebrochen und die schutzbleche hat er abgebaut


----------



## Benno_cool (25. Mai 2011)

du dumm-batzen


----------



## Benno_cool (25. Mai 2011)

i hate hater


----------



## Benno_cool (25. Mai 2011)

komm antworte oder fallen dir keine dummen sprüche mehr ein


----------



## Pum4d4ce (25. Mai 2011)

Ne mir fällt echt nix mehr ein bei so viel Stumpfsinn


----------



## Wurzlhüpfer (25. Mai 2011)

Ich hab lang nichtmehr soviel gelacht, mit nem Kenzie schaffste vielleicht einen Schotterweg bis die ersten Teile sich lockern, und die Gabel / Dämpfer von den Bikes sind echt besser als RS / MZ / FOX / MANITOU 

Versuch mal in dein Kenzie ne 200er Gabel reinzubauen, mach bitte ein Foto und fahr mal eine kleine Steigung runter.

MfG


----------



## Mirko29 (25. Mai 2011)

Leute seht es doch ein... Wenn die ganzen Profifahrer von ihren Managern nicht zu Knebelverträgen mit Firmen wie Specialized, Trek, Intense, etc genötigt werden würden, dann würden die auch alle McKenzie fahren. Bikes für tausende von Euro gibts doch nur für Leute die sonst schon alles haben und an der Eisdiele angeben wollen. Die haben auch nur ne Federgabel und nen Dämpfer verbaut. Also ist es das gleiche 

Ich hab auch mal ein McKenzie gehabt und ich muss sagen der Unterschied im Fahrverhalten ist im Vergleich mit meinem jetzigen Bike, nunja, signifikant anders


----------



## Stefan4444 (26. Mai 2011)

Ich dachte ja erst, im Wort "Hater" wÃ¤ren Rechtschreibfehler und mir wÃ¼rde deshalb das deutsche WortverstÃ¤ndnis fehlen, aber jetzt habe ich doch verstanden, was damit gemeint ist . Ein Hoch auf den englischen Sprachgebrauch.

Naja wenn Benno_cool mit seinem Rad zufrieden ist, ist doch alles prima. 

Allerdings wÃ¼rde ich trotzdem empfehlen, ein gÃ¼nstiges gebrauchtes Hardtail zu kaufen, was dafÃ¼r hochwertigere Materialen hat. Auch wenn so ein Rad nicht vollgefedert ist, bietet es mehr FahrspaÃ. Ein Hardtail ohne Scheibenbremsen und natÃ¼rlich ohne HinterraddÃ¤mpfung kann man schon fÃ¼r unter 100 â¬ bekommen, das sind dann nicht mehr die neuesten, aber dafÃ¼r kÃ¶nnen sie sogar noch neuwertig sein.

GruÃ

Stefan


Randnotiz GeschÃ¤ftsidee: Mc Kenzie FahrrÃ¤der sind eine sehr profitable Investitionsanlage, auf jedenfall prozentual. Die RÃ¤der und auch andere 	equivalente FahrrÃ¤der werden bei ebay zum Teil fÃ¼r einen Euro verkauft, wenn man jetzt von einem Durchschnittsgewicht von 19 kg ausgeht, bekommt man auf Grundlage des aktuellen Schreddervormaterialpreises, laut schrott.de einen Betrag von 3,71 â¬. 
Also wenn das nicht eine super GeschÃ¤ftsidee ist, dann weiÃ ich auch nicht. Die anfallenden Kosten sind zu vernachlÃ¤ssigen, da eine genauere Betrachtung dieser, zu einer Gewinnminimierung fÃ¼hren kÃ¶nnten und es somit zu einer unverhÃ¤ltnismÃ¤ssigen GeschÃ¤ftsschÃ¤digung kommen wÃ¼rde.


----------



## benn9411 (26. Mai 2011)

Benno, bitte nimm doch mal dein ultra tolles super mckenzie und spring damit mal den 9 meter sprung von deim kumpel, am besten ohne helm und protektoren weil no risk no fun  weist ja, soo und dann machst du davon ein video und lädst es hoch damit wir dich alle bewundern dürfen und unsere sauschlechten 1000e Euro teuren Bikes auf den Schrottplatz werfen nur um uns damit so tolle mckenzie bikes zu kaufen, weil mckenzie what else ?


----------



## Benno_cool (27. Mai 2011)

Danke steffan444 ich bin mit meinem bike sehr zufieden und würzlehüpfer ich habe schon ne 200er gabel drinne kann vlt ja irgendwann anders mal photografieren aber jetzt geht gerade nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benno_cool (27. Mai 2011)

man ihr ganzen dommen ärsche könnt nichts anderes als zu dagen das von anderen die bikes kacke sind ich wette du hast nur angegeeben das du so eins hast aber in wirklichkeit hast du irendein damenfahrrad womit du höchstens n bordstein runterfhren kannt du hackfresse


----------



## Benno_cool (27. Mai 2011)

ihr seid gemein lasst doch anderen ihren spaß wenn sich erst an das mc kenzie sportline gewöhnt hat dann fährt es sich eig.ganz gut und was soll daran bitte ******** sein?


----------



## Benno_cool (27. Mai 2011)

ach ja und mirko vielen dak für die ünterstützung


----------



## leon_96 (27. Mai 2011)

ja also eigl. ist das ja ganz infach ... 
wenn du ja dein vorderrad schon hoch bekommst dann kannst du dich ja auf dein hnterrad konzentrieren...
wie schon gesagt mit ordentlichen pins und os hast du erst mal den halt und dann musst du dich eigl. nur a weng nach vorne lehenen und dann die füße etwas senkrecht zuum boden stellen und dann ruckartig nach oben und hinten ziehen ..


----------



## Benno_cool (27. Mai 2011)

hi leon was fährst du ürn bike???????????ß


----------



## Mirko29 (27. Mai 2011)

Benno_cool schrieb:


> ach ja und mirko vielen dak für die ünterstützung



Die Ironie hast du aber schon verstanden, oder?  

Also jetzt mal ernsthaft. Hast du denn schonmal auf einem Bike jenseits der 1000 Euro Marke gesessen oder es länger bewegen können? Ich hatte ein McKenzie für 160 Euro (Fully) und jetzt ein Trek für 1200 Euro (Hardtail) und ich hatte vorher gedacht "Fahrrad ist Fahrrad" aber so ist es nicht. Der Unterschied ist wirklich enorm. Alleine die Schaltung die sich beim Kenzie nie richtig einstellen ließ, oder die Gabel wo ich mir als erstes dachte "Wow, so fährt es sich also wenn die Federgabel auch wirklich funktioniert" Ich würde nie wieder tauschen... 

Und da ich die "Qualität" von McKenzie kenne würde ich dir sogar davon abraten höher damit zu droppen als vom Bordstein auf die Strasse. Alles andere ist lebensgefährlich! Das einzige was dein Kenzie mit nem richtigen Downhillbike gemeinsam hat ist vermutlich das Gewicht von 18 Kg...


----------



## benn9411 (27. Mai 2011)

hob verzieh dich, ist doch unmöglich was du hier abziehst, ne 200er Gabel in nem SchrottKenzie ?  Bist du komplett lebensmüde ? Und das mit dem ja in Wirklichkeit hast du ein Damenrad ?  Schonmal ins Fotoalbum geschaut ? Da wirst du kein McKenzie finden und warum ? Weil die Teile einfach schrott sind, ich habe selbst schon eins gefahren, die sind zum ordentlichen Biken nicht zu gebrauchen, nichtmal annähernd. Auch mit viel Eingewöhnungszeit nicht. Die Bikes (wenn man das überhaupt Bike nennen kann) sind schwer, instabil, haben eine absolut minderwertige Ausstattung, eine komplett ungeeignete Geometrie und ein komplett ungeeignetes Fahrwerk. 
Es ist immer wieder erstaunlich wie viele Leute auf diese Supermarkt Reklamen á la Extrem Mountainbike oder Downhillbike oder oder oder, alles sinnlose und vollkommen falsche Lockangebote, diese Räder sind NICHT zum Mountainbiken geeignet !


----------



## Mirko29 (27. Mai 2011)

sign


----------



## Cuberius (27. Mai 2011)

Benno_cool schrieb:


> man ihr ganzen dommen ärsche könnt nichts anderes als zu dagen das von anderen die bikes kacke sind ich wette du hast nur angegeeben das du so eins hast aber in wirklichkeit hast du irendein damenfahrrad womit du höchstens n bordstein runterfhren kannt du hackfresse



 made my day!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benn9411 (27. Mai 2011)

hab mir sein mckenzie grad mal angeschaut, dieses ich nenns einfach mal "ding" sollte eigentlich das prädikat "suizidgeeignet" tragen, also wenn ihr damit 9 meter springt, wobei auch die frage ist obs wirklich 9 meter sind und nicht 0,9m oder ähnliches, dann kann man nur sagen ihr habt doch nen schaden ? das ist lebensmüde und ich wünsche niemandem sich auf so ein "ding" zu setzen.


----------



## Benno_cool (27. Mai 2011)

ja schon die bikes haben nen unterschied aber wnn man erst n jahr fährt kann man ja sowieso noch keinen back oder frontflip hinlegen und zum üben ist das ja noch okay finde ich.und ach ja du mit dem damenrad deine fotos hab ich mir angeschaut und man sieht das du dich damit oft gemault hast kannt wohl net biken oder was du schwuchtel


----------



## Benno_cool (27. Mai 2011)

und benn9411 du hast doch nur geld und ich sag es jetzt mal lieb es gibt leute die kÃ¶nnen nicht einfach ma gerade n 500â¬Schein auskacken und daher habe ich mir das MCkenzie Sportline fÃ¼r 500â¬ mit versÃ¤rkter federgabel,rahmen,und ja sogar verstÃ¤rkter pedalen also dass bei hÃ¤rteren aufkomme nicht gleich die pedalen abbrechen ich kann ja irgendwann mal win bild davon hohladen und dann kannst du ja mal sehen wie"kacke"es wirklich es und n fulyy ist es auh noch du nerd


----------



## Benno_cool (27. Mai 2011)

und im juli habe ich genug geld zusammen fürn dirtbike und dann können wa ja ma sehen wer das bessere bike hat du spongebob ey


----------



## Benno_cool (27. Mai 2011)

ja und auch wenn ihr mich alle hastt nur weil ich kein dirtbike habe findet ihr es nett mir ungefÃ¤hr 20mal an den kopf zu werfen was fÃ¼rn scheissbike ich habe wie wÃ¼rde das euch gefallen wenn ich die ganze zeit Ã¼ber euer bike lestern wÃ¼rde es war der grÃ¶sste fehler meines lebens mich hier anzumelden ich dachte ich hÃ¤tte hier spass aber bis jetzt ist genau das gegeanteil davon realitÃ¤t geworden wieso kÃ¶nnt ihr nicht mal die guten seiten von meinem bike sehen und zwar:ich habe spass ihr habt doch bestimmt auch erstma klein angefangen oder habt ihr euch gleich 2000â¬dirtbikes geholt und seiht 9meter drops geprungen???


----------



## Benno_cool (27. Mai 2011)

morgen stelle ich mein erstes foto oder evtl.auch n video rein wie ich fahre und wenn ihr sagt ich fahre kacke oder son scheiss dann schreibe ich folgendes als kommentar "verarscht ihr mich?ich reiss euch die federgabeln raus und box euch damit in die fresse"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXJojoXx (27. Mai 2011)

Abonniert 
Schön für dich wenn du damit Spaß hast aber ich will in 2 Wochen keinen "Mir ist mein "DH-Bike" unterm' Arsch weggebrochen weil ich damit 9m gedroppt bin-wie kann das sein?" Thread lesen.
Diese Fahrräder sind nichtmal Baumarkt Qualität. Leider. Das ist unterste Schublade ! Und du brauchst dich und dein "Bike" hier auchnicht wie bekloppt zu verteidigen. 
P.S.: Ein Pedal, Zwei Pedale; NICHT zwei Pedalen !!!


----------



## felixhoffe (27. Mai 2011)

Benno_cool schrieb:


> findet ihr es nett mir ungefähr 20mal an den kopf zu werfen was fürn scheissbike ich habe wie würde das euch gefallen wenn ich die ganze zeit über euer bike lestern



tut mir leid aber du hast ein scheissbike


----------



## Benno_cool (27. Mai 2011)

ich wette du fährst das fhrrad von deiner mutter weil du so arm bist und dir kein eigenes leisten kannt und ich wette du hast nicht ma n mtb oder sonst was du spast


----------



## Benno_cool (27. Mai 2011)

findest du das nett du arsch und ich glaub du hast was net gecheckt ich bin damit net 9m gejumpt sondern n 14jähriger hein der mit nem toys r us bike gejumpt ist


----------



## Benno_cool (27. Mai 2011)

na gehen euch pisspudel die srüche aus??????


----------



## xXJojoXx (27. Mai 2011)

Köstlich... Das hatten wir schon lang nichtmehr 
Wenn du dein McKenzie ein MTB nennst dann viel Spaß... Wie kann man so "beratungsresistent" sein ? Du willst es ja nichtmal ansatzweise einsehen, dass dein Bike ungeeignet ist...


----------



## felixhoffe (27. Mai 2011)

Benno_cool schrieb:


> ich wette du fährst das fhrrad von deiner mutter weil du so arm bist und dir kein eigenes leisten kannt und ich wette du hast nicht ma n mtb oder sonst was du spast



scheint wohl so zu sein ne luxemburg ist halt ein hartes pflaster von der armutsrate her. Obwohl, das bike meiner mutter ist wohl immer noch 5 mal so teuer wie deine mühle....


----------



## Benno_cool (27. Mai 2011)

9hr W**** ihr gottverdammten assozialen miststücke ihr dirtbikefahrenden hodensäckschen ich filppe gleich richtig aus du arschgesiiiiiiiiiicht


----------



## Benno_cool (27. Mai 2011)

wieso luxemburg???


----------



## xXJojoXx (27. Mai 2011)

Komm du hast doch bestimmt noch mehr Schimpfwörter drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixhoffe (27. Mai 2011)

schön für dich...


----------



## felixhoffe (27. Mai 2011)

Benno_cool schrieb:


> wieso luxemburg???



weil ich da wohne?


----------



## Benno_cool (27. Mai 2011)

na du arschfreesnde penner,du stinkender junky,du pilleneinwerfer mit feuerzeug inna tasche um seine drogen anzuzünden


----------



## Benno_cool (27. Mai 2011)

haha du wohnst in luxemburg jetzt weiss ich warum du so dämlich bist


----------



## xXJojoXx (27. Mai 2011)

Und du wohnst also in "Porta"... Ist das zufällig in Afrika?


----------



## Benno_cool (27. Mai 2011)

nö in deutschland du hirni und nur weil ich halb ausländer bin knn ich nichts dafür


----------



## Benno_cool (27. Mai 2011)

ich töte dich(nicht)


----------



## xXJojoXx (27. Mai 2011)

Und wo soll das in Deutschland sein??? Nähere Beschreibung bitte...
Verkauf doch jemand andrem deinen Mist !


----------



## felixhoffe (27. Mai 2011)

Benno_cool schrieb:


> haha du wohnst in luxemburg jetzt weiss ich warum du so dämlich bist



lass uns doch mal luxemburg mit porta (was oder wo ist das?) vergleichen. 
Porta hat natürlich wie man an deinem beispiel sehr gut sieht, den besseren Bildungsdurchschnitt. Naja und Luxemburg? Was hat Luxemburg schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benno_cool (27. Mai 2011)

ich muss jetzt off ich will noch ne kleine runde  um block fahren damit ich net so fett werde wir ihr


----------



## xXJojoXx (27. Mai 2011)

Das geht mit deinem McKenzie natürlich super, weil es die komplette Beleuchtungsanlage inkl. Nabendynamo schon installiert hat. Ich verstehe ! Oder ist es bei euch in Porta noch hell ?


----------



## felixhoffe (27. Mai 2011)

Benno_cool schrieb:


> ich muss jetzt off ich will noch ne kleine runde  um block fahren damit ich net so fett werde wir ihr



mach du mal du blockhustler


----------



## felixhoffe (27. Mai 2011)

hab Porta gefunden!!!!!!!

http://porta.de/

überall in ihrer nähe


----------



## xXJojoXx (27. Mai 2011)

Sogar 20x in Deutschland


----------



## Urstrom (27. Mai 2011)

Benno_cool schrieb:


> ich muss jetzt off ich will noch ne kleine runde  um block fahren damit ich net so fett werde wir ihr



Lügner,du gehst jetzt ins bett weil sonst der Papa kommt und dir mit seiner Korn flasche beim einschlafen hilft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixhoffe (27. Mai 2011)

Urstrom schrieb:


> Lügner,du gehst jetzt ins bett weil sonst der Papa kommt und dir mit seiner Korn flasche beim einschlafen hilft.



 
aber er hat den vorteil dass er sich in porta jede nacht ein anderes bett aussuchen darf...


----------



## xXJojoXx (27. Mai 2011)

Und in Porta macht man die Pc's auch nicht aus, wenn man ins Bett geht. Er zählt keine Schäfchen sondern die Beiträge, in denen über ihn und sein "Bike" hergezogen wird 

P.S.: Mist ich glaub jetzt hat die automatische Steckdose in Porta die Stromzufuhr gekappt


----------



## benn9411 (28. Mai 2011)

krass, wie in seinen augen jedes gute bike ein dirtbike ist  und woran siehst du bitte das ich mich oft gemault habe hm ? an den noch zu 100% unverbeschädigten parts oder an dem makellosen lack ? oh ja ich muss schon sagen da erkennt mans richtig das ich mich so oft gemault haben   und kleiner tipp, wegen dem geld, schau mal in der galerie vorbei, z.b im porn long travel thread, da hat jedes bike einen ungefähren wert von 5000 euro oder noch viel mehr, und was sind das alles für leute hm ? ganz krasse *********** weil sie viel kohle ausscheisen und alles von ihren eltern bezahlt bekommen ? (nein single meine ich jez mal ausnahmsweise nicht) 
kleiner tipp nebenbei, die leute gehen ARBEITEN und VERDIENEN sich damit ihr geld für die ach so teuren schwuchtel bikes, wenn weder du noch irgendein mitglied deiner "gang" arbeitet und somit kein geld hat gebrauchst du das nicht an uns anderen für unser hobby hart arbeitenden menschen zu tun.  wenn ihr gescheite bikes wollt dann arbeitet dafür und sitzt dem staat nicht auf der tasche.


----------



## Denson (28. Mai 2011)

Was ist Mc Kenzie? Ne Bauhausmarke? Sonst versteh ich die Pointen nicht...


----------



## Denson (28. Mai 2011)

Ach ja, was ich noch fragen wollte. Was heisst "zu dagen"? Habs ihn googeln nicht gefunden.....


----------



## benn9411 (28. Mai 2011)

McKenzie, ist gelinde gesagt ein klumpen Metall, mehr nicht,und ja es ist eine Supermarktmarke, kennst du diese ganzen billig fullys die in den prospekten immer als downhill usw bezeichnet werden und dabei eine vollständige stvo ausstattung haben ? genau das ist ein mckenzie, und zum richtigen biken nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Benno_cool (28. Mai 2011)

ne eben net ich habe  überhaupt kein licht oder dynamo oder son scheis ich fahre einfach im dunkeln und guck ma auffa tastatur das d ist neben dem s und ich wollte sagen schreiben und übrigens mein bike habe ich nicht vom baumarkt oder vom supermarkt und nennt mir 5sachen wrum das bike kacke ist und ich meine ernst-gemeinte gründe


----------



## Benno_cool (28. Mai 2011)

mein mc kenzie hat noch  icht ma reflektorn oder so wat
und ich wette du fährst mit nem rennradhelm weil du so arm bist oder???Ich hab einen von CRATONI fullface


----------



## Humito (28. Mai 2011)

mom, muss noch Popcorn holen


----------



## Benno_cool (28. Mai 2011)

okay XxJoJoxX porta ist in deutschland und da wo ich wohne ist holzausen und neben holzhausen ist hausberge und da neben ist vennebeck und da ist der kaiser willhelm der steht auf dem wiehngebirge und da gibt es FR parks und DH strecken.wo aber eigentlich net fahren darf wegen privatgrundstück oder so aber ds ist eigentlih allen egal die gehen da sowieso nie hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benno_cool (28. Mai 2011)

na humito willst du mir nicht auch noch sagen wie kacke mein bike ist???? na komm immer her damit


----------



## Benno_cool (28. Mai 2011)

du blödmann ich bin erst 14also kann ich noch net arbeiten und ja porta möbel&mehr ist ungefähr 500meter von mir entfernt und die belefern ganz deutschland


----------



## mtb-freak96 (28. Mai 2011)

abboniert  dieser threat wird von beitrag zu beitrag lustiger  
@benno :was hälst du erstmal davon erst nachzudenken dann alles zu schreiben  was du willst und nicht immer 5 einzelne beiträge zu schreiben sondern nur einen langen. achso danke für deine schimpfwörter mal schauen ob ich sie zu southpark schicken kann.Vllt brauchen die da noch paar schimpfwörter. Die Klingel ist abgebrochen????? also ich hätte zuerst mal auf nen rahmenbruch getippt bei 9m  Ist dein freund irgendwie appentäter oder so,aber wenn nicht schick ihn doch mal mit sienem tyos r us bike zur rampage die suchen noch idioten. (ich habe nichts gegen die rampage. Ich liebe sie sogar )  zu dienem bike sag ich mal nichts lass ich die anderen drüber lästern.


----------



## felixhoffe (28. Mai 2011)

Benno_cool schrieb:


> mein mc kenzie hat noch  icht ma reflektorn oder so wat
> und ich wette du fährst mit nem rennradhelm weil du so arm bist oder???Ich hab einen von CRATONI fullface



du verstehst es echt nicht, ne?

Die geometrie des rahmens (weisst du was das ist?) ist ********, die gabel auch, genau so wie der dämpfer, die bremsen kannst du in die tonne kloppen und verstärkte pedale (?) was zur hölle?....


----------



## felixhoffe (28. Mai 2011)

Benno_cool schrieb:


> und ja porta möbel&mehr ist ungefähr 500meter von mir entfernt und die belefern ganz deutschland



und wir hatten recht mit unserer theorie


----------



## Mirko29 (28. Mai 2011)

felixhoffe schrieb:


> du verstehst es echt nicht, ne?



Er ist doch erst 14... Und wenn er sich so auch außerhalb des Internets benimmt muss er sich Sorgen machen ob er überhaupt noch 15 wird


----------



## mtb-freak96 (28. Mai 2011)

ich bin auch 14  nur bekomme ich eine  banane auf  ja das stimmt vltt in jahren aber ich glaub sein gehirn bildet sich eher nur zurück


----------



## benn9411 (28. Mai 2011)

ich frage mich ob benno wirklich so dumm ist oder nur so macht ? kann man jetzt mit 14 nicht mehr arbeiten ? ist das neuerdings verboten ? da trägt man halt zeitungen aus oder bewirbt sich beim örtlichen bauhof o.ä für einen ferienjob. und das du erst 14 bist ist keine entschuldigung. naja hab spaß mit deinem mcschrott, sobald du im krankenhaus liegst oder bereits ausgeröchelt hast lad mich zu deiner beerdigung ein, ich springen mit vergnügen über dein verstärktes grab. du bist zu 100% beratungsresistend. Wenn alle teuren bikes wie du sagst eh so scheise sind warum käuft die jeder wie verrückt ?


----------



## mtb-freak96 (28. Mai 2011)

klar kann man mit 14 schon arbeiten gehen. ist nur nicht ganz so legal aber jeder bauernhof wird froh drüber sein über os billige mitarbeiter. nur 100%?  mindestesn 200% egal sien eigens ding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benno_cool (28. Mai 2011)

okay bei zeitungen austragen wollen die mich nicht weil die schon genug habn.der öchste bauernhof ist ungefähr 10km von mir weg und niemnd fährt mich da hin und auf dem weg geht es ur berg auf und zwar steil.und wen ich n mckenzie fahre ist das doch net euer problem und übrigens mtb-freak mein gehrin entwickelt sich nicht zurüch sowas ist unmöglich(ausser wenn man sich drogen reinzieht)und ne bananenschale kriege ich mit sicherheit auf du nerd


----------



## Benno_cool (28. Mai 2011)

also  verstärkte pedale bedeutet das wenn du z.b n 5m drop jumpst und komisch landest
so das der aufprall härter wird als gedacht das nicht gleich die pedalen abbrechen verstehst du jetzt???


----------



## felixhoffe (28. Mai 2011)

Benno_cool schrieb:


> okay bei zeitungen austragen wollen die mich nicht weil die schon genug habn.der öchste bauernhof ist ungefähr 10km von mir weg und niemnd fährt mich da hin und auf dem weg geht es ur berg auf und zwar steil.und wen ich n mckenzie fahre ist das doch net euer problem und übrigens mtb-freak mein gehrin entwickelt sich nicht zurüch sowas ist unmöglich(ausser wenn man sich drogen reinzieht)und ne bananenschale kriege ich mit sicherheit auf du nerd



fahr doch mit dem rad du hirni!
bei dir bin ich mir nicht so sicher ob das nicht auch ohne drogen geht...

aber eins muss ich dir lassen: du bist eine der witzigsten personen die mir hier über den weg gelaufen sind


----------



## Benno_cool (28. Mai 2011)

für das kompliment muss ich dir das eine mal danken


----------



## felixhoffe (28. Mai 2011)

ich glaub aber eher dass das unfreiwillig ist....


----------



## Benno_cool (28. Mai 2011)

felixhoffe schrieb:


> fahr doch mit dem rad du hirni!
> bei dir bin ich mir nicht so sicher ob das nicht auch ohne drogen geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixhoffe (28. Mai 2011)

du hast das wohl noch nicht so richtig verstanden mit dem zitieren aber naja...
die 10 km kannst du ja noch mit deinem downhiller schaffen, auch abends mit dem dynamo


----------



## psx (28. Mai 2011)

Ich ruf ja ungern nach den Mods, aber hier...:

bitte zumachen, löschen, User sperren.

Das hier ist alles, aber nicht lustig.


----------

